# Just bought my first SIG P229 .40 and need some advice.



## bigams

Hey everyone, 

I have just bought my first SIG P229 .40. My question is one of ammunition. Any suggestions on best brands and such for the SIG?

Also, I bought this mainly as a home defense weapon, but I also enjoy going to the range as well. Should I use a different ammo for the two uses? I know the cost is sometimes the issue, I just want to make sure that even if the ammo is not expensive that is not going to muck up the gun in the process. Any suggestions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Aaron Smith


----------



## Growler67

SiG's have pretty diverse diet and can tolerate just about anything you want to feed it. the exception to the rule seems to be only with the Mosquito, CCI MiniMags seems to be the general concensus as to what to feed it.

Most people shoot ball ammo for range sessions as it's generally cheaper than shooting HD/SD ammo. Winchester White Box more commonly referred to as WWB comes in 50 or 100 count boxes. For HD/SD, any of the currently produced Jacketed Hollow Point (JHP) will perform just fine. What is available in your locality may narrow the choices for you. Contrary to some claims, ammo is still hard to come by and moreso in certain calibers depending on where in the country you are at.

I've not been impressed with anything I have tried in .40 so specifics on ammo choices I will defer to someone else. I WOULD recommend a thorough cleaning of the gun AND the mags, inside and out before your first range session. Especially the mags, just do some reading here and you'll understand.

Welcome and enjoy your SiG.


----------



## SaltyDog

I do use 2 types of ammo Federal Hydra Shok 165 grain for SD and like Growler said just about anything else that I can find on sale for the range. I have also purchased a 9mm drop in barrel to shoot even cheaper at the range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man..a Sig will eat about anything. As to what it will shoot best? That's all up to the one in your hand. All major label production ammo will get it done. But your Sig will like some better than others. Sure it will cycle but what will get you the best groups. Try a few out and see what it likes most.


----------



## johnt

DevilsJohnson said:


> Man..a Sig will eat about anything. As to what it will shoot best? That's all up to the one in your hand. All major label production ammo will get it done. But your Sig will like some better than others. Sure it will cycle but what will get you the best groups. Try a few out and see what it likes most.


I have found this to be true as well.


----------



## bigams

Thanks for the responses. Great info!


----------



## dpdtc

I have a Sig 229 SAS Gen II and I have shot several cheap ammo brands some name brands and I have not had a jam once in about 1000 rounds. I just recieved some ammo from USA ammo and like it and it is cheap. 
I have only shot a few JHP but they were accurate and shot well. Feed it what you can get and enjoy it is a sweet weapon.


----------



## faustus

the only thing sig won't eat wholeheartedly are cheap reloads. There are good reloads out there don't get me wrong. Extreme shock bullet is really good if you don't like over-penetration. there's very little chance of an exit wound.


----------



## terryger

never had any problems with any i have ever used


----------



## archull

Personally for the range I shoot Winchester White box FMJ or Remington UMC FMJ because they are cheap and readily available and for personal defense I keep Hornaday Critical Defense. I have never had a FTF or FTE with any of these ammo. I have put several thousand rounds down pipe with them with no issues at all.


----------



## jeffcv33

So far I have shot around 600 rounds through my 229 and not a single problem. So far I have used Blazer brass, blazer aluminum and some reloaded stuff I got from the local gun store. Everything has worked perfect so far.


----------



## silverscreensam

*P250*

I have the p250 .40 I fired 100 rounds of winchester no problem. I then fired finnochi every other round jammed (was pissed). checked every thing, I now prefer pmc, Winchester or Rem. have not shot blazer. I have heard and only passing on...sig's need a break in period of up to 375 rounds (just passing it on) I think if you fire good named ammo, she'll fire true.


----------



## zeke4351

For carry I like a +P in 155 to 165 grain bullet. Ranger T and Federal HST for the big brand names Underwood is the best buy when you can get it and it is cheaper. Buffalo Bore is a favorite of mine also and you can normally find it.


----------



## 71Warhawk

I bought some cheap 9mm steel cartridges the other day. Will they harm my P229?


----------



## desertman

Don't know, but why take the chance? By all means never use them for self defense purposes.


----------

